# So Proud Of My Husband!!! Look what he did!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 23, 2013)

So ever since I met my husband I have known he's not real handy when it comes to any sort of building, repairs or even flat pack assembly.... But i am beginning to think he's played me!!! Like the time he put a red sock in with the whites so I'd never ask him to do the washing again! lol.

Maybe its just the fact that this is for something he wants, his Varanus gouldii flavirufus. that we are picking up next week from Tristis. He has already named it "Lionel" (the lizard).

A massive thanks to Umbral for getting us the tub and letting us see his set up!

I know its only a basic thing but it just goes to show ANYONE can do it!!!



The main frame.



the perspex half just lifts off, we still need to get some handles and locks (for curious four year olds. so she doesnt lose any digits)



Lamp is just an outdoor spotlight screwed in with 2 screws..




and his final piece of work is a "Monitor stack" as Tristis calls them and will serve as a basking area and a hide. The bottom section is 1/2 filled with sand so He can burrow and hide.



Unfortunately i have had to tell hubby that hell have to remove the top shelf as its too tall and too close to the light. Hubby is not happy lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 23, 2013)

PS those legs are neither hubby's nor mine! lol


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 23, 2013)

Definatley trying out the red sock trick one day


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 23, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> Definatley trying out the red sock trick one day



yes it definitely works (especially if your partner is pedantic about white being WHITE!!!) LOL.... I probably should of realised the first time i went to his place and all his washing was neatly folded in plastic bags on his bed, not so bad til you realise he is 27 and didnt live at home!!! that he was pretty spoilt.


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 23, 2013)

good on him, he did well 4 someone who isnt handy! lol about the red sock bit, like my 16 yr old when i ask him to do the dishes, he pretty much dunks each item (looks like he is scanning them like a checkout chick) and chucks it on the dish rack :evil: i go to put them away and find bits of dried cereal and all sorts still on the bowls! i swear he is hoping i stop asking him to do them :lol: but i dont lol. 

Anyways back to the story, i bet your hubby feels so proud and so he should lol this might be just the begining Sezzz, before you know it he will be building you custom enclosures for your new additions 8)


----------



## Umbral (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good Sez. Happy to have been of use. Was nice to meet someone from APS.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 23, 2013)

Timm meeting you and Emma has been wonderful. You have been a wealth of knowledge and so helpful. without you none of this would have been possible!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 23, 2013)

Of course it would, there are so many good helpful people on APS


----------



## reptalica (Mar 23, 2013)

For a minute there I thought he must have rescued you from the tree again when u let your "diamond go for a wander". 8)


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Timm meeting you and Emma has been wonderful. You have been a wealth of knowledge and so helpful. without you none of this would have been possible!



From what I've seen, he makes a mean enclosure, too !


----------



## Umbral (Mar 23, 2013)

I didn't make that one lol. I just helped out by getting her a grape picking bin from a winery.


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I didn't make that one lol. I just helped out by getting her a grape picking bin from a winery.



I was referring to your bank enclosure you made earlier this year. 

I think we'll let T take all the credit for this one.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hubby has done well indeed! That’s got to be worth at least a month of no headaches...

Good on you *Umbral *for helping out. Love the lateral thinking involved in using the grape bin. Makes for an ideal enclosure for these critters. I am most impressed.

Blue


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 23, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I didn't make that one lol. I just helped out by getting her a grape picking bin from a winery.




You also let us steal ideas from your enclosure!

Blue, This hubby of mine causes me more headaches than ppl would ever believe lol!


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

*winerey*



Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> You also let us steal ideas from your enclosure!
> 
> Blue, This hubby of mine causes me more headaches than ppl would ever believe lol!



What winery did you get the tub from ? Do they have the 44gal drums as well ?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 23, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> What winery did you get the tub from ? Do they have the 44gal drums as well ?




Youd have to ask Umbral, He got it for me.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 23, 2013)

Just one of the winery's I know in the area, and yea I can probably get either plastic or metal 44gal drums too.


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

Kirkwoods get them from the winery and sell them 25 bucks a pop and the winery gets em for free.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Blue, This hubby of mine causes me more headaches than ppl would ever believe lol!


I was referring to the "Not tonight, I've got a headache" type headaches...

Blue


----------



## Tristis (Mar 24, 2013)

looking very nice Sezzzzzzzzz. its looking good, all it needs is a bit of a log/stump to climb on.


----------



## Tablemanners (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks good, maybe a water dish though. Lol! Nah congrats on the great build though!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 24, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Kirkwoods get them from the winery and sell them 25 bucks a pop and the winery gets em for free.


I'm guessing you mean 44 gal drums not the picking bins?


----------



## wokka (Mar 24, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Kirkwoods get them from the winery and sell them 25 bucks a pop and the winery gets em for free.


I think the winery pays for them as part of the price for the full drum. They then sell them off to recover part or the full purchace price.They are available for $5-25 secondhand, ex Sydney depending upon quantity. Picking bins cost about $250 each new but are reused every year, so I doubt there will be too many give aways to Kirkwoods or anyone.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to work in the winery's now I supply them with yeast/chemicals etc. most winery's throw out their metal 44 gal drums and the plastic ones are used to hold water to push through lines. 
The picking bins get used year after year, if there is a small crack they are plastic welded as the bins are $280 each do not exactly something they can afford to just throw out.


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 24, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I'm guessing you mean 44 gal drums not the picking bins?



Yeah 44 gal drums...


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 24, 2013)

great job, ur hubbys handier than he thought!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Tristis said:


> looking very nice Sezzzzzzzzz. its looking good, all it needs is a bit of a log/stump to climb on.



We are on the look out for a couple of nice logs/driftwood. i'm driving hubby nuts making him drive slowly through the bushy areas!



Tablemanners said:


> Looks good, maybe a water dish though. Lol! Nah congrats on the great build though!



nah monitors don't need water :lol: (jks, please do not take this seriously!) just for you Tablemanners:






:lol::lol::lol:



Bluetongue1 said:


> I was referring to the "Not tonight, I've got a headache" type headaches...
> 
> Blue



HA he gave me a permanent headache when he impregnated me lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 1, 2013)

SSSSSSOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! We are off to Sydney tomorrow to pick up our flavi!!! he has been named Lionel the lizard.


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 1, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> SSSSSSOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! We are off to Sydney tomorrow to pick up our flavi!!! he has been named Lionel the lizard.


Bad timimg Sezzzzz....most of us r going back to work....GOOD ON YA!!!!!!!!








..........Hope Lionel settles in nice


----------

